# Hard Wood Floor Cleaner



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

As you'll know I have hard wood floors now-I vac then clean them with Bruce Hard wood floor cleaner and a mop thing. 

My floors really need something different-with three dogs it looks like I never clean my floors. I am thinking about a steam cleaner or something like that-what do you use to clean your floors.

Any suggestions will be appreciated by both me & the "kids".
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have my hardwoods exposed but I know people who have used and love the Haan steam cleaner. It dries as you use it so you don't have to worry about warping the wood. I would love, someday in the not too distant future, to pick up my carpets that the latest group have essentially destroyed anyway and look at (hopefully) beautiful hardwoods.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to say, when I read the title of this thread, all I could think about was a bunch of full-coated Havs rolling around on your floor.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Karen

I have two full coated and one puppy cut-they do a better job of tracking in stuff than they do of cleaning the floor-only my Ms Frannie does a roll on the floor for pure fun-the other two just look at her like she has lost her tiny mind.

Thanks Geri-I will keep that cleaner in mind as I search. I told my DH if I don't stop having straw in the house I would going to scream-we have done a lot of work in the yard and have the new grass seed covered in straw-well at least we used to but I think most of the straw has made it into the house.

Pat


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Pat, I have hardwood floors and I am the one who brings in all the stuff. I garden and well come in and out. I have an old Bissell steam cleaner at least 7 or more years old and still works fine, I use it for big jobs maybe 4 times a year. Mostly I use vinger and water in a squirt bottle with a swiffer and maybe once a month Murphy's wood soap the pre mix you squirt it on and wipe it off. The dogs are clean compared to me!!!!!


----------

